# DIY Livery Tiverton, Cullompton, Huntsham, areas



## sjp1 (25 March 2013)

As title really.  Southey Farm looks lovely, but too expensive, and not really DIY, wondered about Gingerlands - be grateful for any PM's, would like a biggish yard with lots going on - like Southey Farm, but cheaper!!!!


----------



## digger2 (25 March 2013)

Hi sjp1,

Looks like you are looking in a similar area to me, if you hear of any yards not on "google" love to hear!  Hope to beable to have a drive round shortly and check out the notice boards.


----------



## sjp1 (26 March 2013)

Will do!!


----------



## 3CVA (2 April 2013)

Sorry don't want to seem rude or anything, but I see u mentioned gingerlands for d i y, I work there & sorry we can not provided d i y, minimum we do is part. If u call the owner she can explain what can be offered. If u would like contact details pm me. .


----------



## outhorsed (30 May 2013)

If you are still looking I would go for Gingerlands.  Cost is reasonable and they are extremely flexible WRT which days you have full, turnout only, muckout only  etc etc,and your horse can be out all summer if you like which saves a bucketload of cash.  

Everything there is clean and done well, huge beds and horses up to their elbows in Haylege, the yard owner and staff are professional and friendly.


----------



## PoniesRock (31 May 2013)

Shall PM you.


----------

